# Pap & IUD insertion under anesthesia



## LeaHarris (Sep 26, 2015)

How do you code a pap and insertion of a Mirena IUD under anesthesia in the OR?  Do you code it as a procedure only with Q0091 for the Pap, 58300 for IUD insertion and then the appropriate J code for the Mirena?  What about a modifier to indicate procedure completed under anesthesia?  Would your place of service be the hospital since that is where this all took place?

Thank you!


----------



## FractalMind (Jun 19, 2017)

*Did you ever get this question answered?*

I have a similar case but in the outpatient setting. Patient comes in for IUD insertion and a PAP smear was done. The codes billed are Q0091 + 58300. I checked the CCI edits and there's no conflict between these two codes, no need to add a modified if reported together. I just can't find a proper guideline on reporting these two codes together...


----------

